

SproutCore Founder Leaves Apple to Build HTML5 iPad Apps - lecha
http://www.padgadget.com/2010/07/08/sproutcore-founder-leaves-apple-to-build-html5-ipad-apps/

======
koudelka
Fairly old news by internet standards, check out the official announcement on
the SproutCore blog.

[http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/756343010/the-next-
revolutio...](http://blog.sproutcore.com/post/756343010/the-next-revolution)

